# Hobie Miracle Drive Maintenance



## Eastbayboy (Apr 10, 2011)

I am looking into purchasing an Outback or Revolution (have not decided which I like best) and am wondering about maintenance/reliability for the Miracle drive. I have not actually put my hands on one as yet. 
Beyond good cleaning and storage after use what type of maintenance is required?
After how many hours do they need to be rebuilt or can they be rebuilt?
Are they reliable? Has anyone had the drive fail on them while on the water?

Many thanks for your input!!

Eastbayboy


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

OK - you asked for it... 

This is a "miracle" drive for a kayak.. ..



















A Hobie Mirage Drive 










That smile notwithsatnding the drive does take some MTX. JD can prolly give you better MTBCF but I've found MTBCF about 50+ hours of fairly serious peddling. With that being said a few spare parts, Chain, Mast, Sail and two tools and you'll be on moving right along with a 30min MTX stop on the water. 

Tools:
Regular wrench for the nut on the chain (I'm trying to find a crescent wrench or vice grip to use for this and to torque the mast)
Allen wrench for set screw on mast

Best
Stressless


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

The Outback is slow and doesn't track worth a crap. Also, when (Not if!) the peddle drive breaks it is a pain to paddle.

The Revolution on the other hand is fast and tracks very well regardless of whether you're paddling or peddling.

Ideally you'd want to go to a local kayak shop and try both.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

The most common part broken on the mirage drives is the chain assembly. It's a pretty easy fix but costs $40. If you keep it rinsed off the chain will last a lot longer than if you don't. Can't say much about other broken parts because i've only broken a chain and the idler cable and both were easy fixes. Just sucks forking out the $. That's why I've gone to fishing in a Native Slayer, the drive is a lot more reliable


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a cable jump off the idler pully on the water, ended up replacing the pully and the cable, but, it worked just fine headed in. Had mine for 2 years and fish 2 to 5 days per week, thats the only problem I have had, I do oil some of the parts once in a while.


----------

